# vampire fangs not staying in with denture glue - urgent !!



## hallohaunt (Oct 30, 2019)

hello!

so yesterday i finally got my scarecrow fangs - i’ve used them before and they rock, except the glue wouldn’t stay on properly and i ran out of materials. Today i bought denture glue in hopes it would help, but it’s NOT holding on at ALL — it just sticks to my gums and doesn’t hold onto the fangs no matter how long i hold them in. i’m a slacker, i know, halloween’s tomorrow, but can anyone help? i heard of thermoplastic but i don’t think i can buy some irl - it all seems to be online and shipping isn’t fast. help?


----------



## Haunted Habersham (Oct 6, 2017)

hallohaunt said:


> hello!
> 
> so yesterday i finally got my scarecrow fangs - i’ve used them before and they rock, except the glue wouldn’t stay on properly and i ran out of materials. Today i bought denture glue in hopes it would help, but it’s NOT holding on at ALL — it just sticks to my gums and doesn’t hold onto the fangs no matter how long i hold them in. i’m a slacker, i know, halloween’s tomorrow, but can anyone help? i heard of thermoplastic but i don’t think i can buy some irl - it all seems to be online and shipping isn’t fast. help?


If they fangs are smooth plastic you may need to rough them up a bit for the denture glue to hold. Try a scouring pad (preferably one without soap lol), steel wool, or sand paper to rough up the area glue comes into contact with.


----------



## Cobwebs and Candlesticks (Oct 3, 2019)

Can you run a screw up behind them or through a middle tooth and hot glue over it.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Perhaps some chewed up gum? Try drying your teeth first, it may help.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree with Larry. It could be that the plastic is too smooth. Real dentures are generally a little rough where they come into contact with gums and the roof of the mouth so the denture adhesive sticks better to them and your gums. Roughing up the plastic should help make the adhesive stick.


----------

